

Did you hear about the Qantas jet with the extra engine? - markchristian
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hinathan/sets/72157624733806121/

======
olliej
All 747s (and i presume most other commercial aircraft these days) are
designed to be able to carry extra engines, as you'd otherwise need to have
stockpiles of engines at all airports that your planes may land, or special
aircraft used solely for transporting engines.

My understanding (though this is second hand so it may be entirely
wrong/misunderstood) is that switching out an engine is a relatively simple
task.

------
jgoosdh
... what the heck? makes you wonder if its a backup because they know one of
the other engines is dodgy.

not that they need all four to run but still, makes me kind of nervous

~~~
darnton
It's flying in a replacement for one that caught fire yesterday.
[http://www.smh.com.au/business/qantas-drama-flames-like-a-
gi...](http://www.smh.com.au/business/qantas-drama-flames-like-a-giant-
candlestick-20100902-14o6m.html?autostart=1)

